# ScoTTish New Year meet - Sunday 24th January!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

UPDATE 2: 
New date is SUNDAY 24th JANUARY at 3pm
Who's coming?
1) Hev (1)
2) phope (1)
3)Trev (1) - Evie working  
4) Kirsty Hayley & Chloe (3)
5) Wallsendmag & Val (2)
6) MonTheFish and the little fishes (4)
7) jim
8 ) clan Jon C (4)
9) Rab (3 in 1!!)
10) sa|int (again!)
11) BreTT and family  

UPDATE:
Due to weather conditions, it would be inadvisable to go ahead with this one :?. Lets get a new date sorted - what about Sunday 24th January????

So the general idea is for us all to get out of the house for a while before we all vegetate completely  ....meet up and have some fun. In January, the weather can be a little unpredictable to say the least so I thought we could do something that everyone can enjoy (including the kids) AND be warm and dry!

I've provisionally booked 3 lanes at the ten pin bowling at Dunfermline (just off the A90) for 3pm on Sunday 3rd January. One of the lanes will have the 'bumpers' for the kids. If we find that numbers increase, I can get more lanes providing I give some notice. So we have options for food too. We can either have a burger/chips and a soft drink included with our bowling price or we can scoot across the road to 'Frankie and Benny's' afterwards.....what would you prefer?

So the details are:
Date: *SUNDAY 3rd JANUARY*
Time: *3pm*
Place: *DUNFERMLINE 10 PIN BOWLING*, (postcode KY11 8EX), junction 3 off the A90
Cost: [2 games Adult £10.20 Child £9.20] [2 games and meal Adult £13.99 Child £11.49]
The child rate also applies for students (when showing a valid student ID) and anyone over 50 years of age

So who is up for it? (please add your name and the number of bowlers to the thread so I can get another lane booked if need be)  
1) Hev (1)
2) phope (1)
3)Trev & Evie (2)
4) Kirsty & Andy (2)
5) Hayley & Chloe ( Kids)  (2)
6) Wallsendmag & Val (3)
7) dzTT (1)
8 ) MonTheFish Clan (4)
9) sa|int (1)
10) Clan John C (4)
11) Blackers
12) Redscouse!!!!!
13) Rab (about time too!) 
14) wul (sorry )
15) jim


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be there  one bowler I think. F+B for us (long way without a decent meal)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Names added  on call but its not that far from our hoose  
all bowling and for a meal


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

make that 2 bowlers


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> make that 2 bowlers


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry,cant make this as i am workin 2nd and 3rd(nights)

Jim.................


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Am sure I signed up for this one


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Ill come along if ive not got a game. maybe bring 1 other person aswell. Student for me :wink: does that mean i get to play on the kids lane with the bumpers :roll: :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Put the Mon clan down


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> Put the Mon clan down


will have the kettle on mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

well Hev where were you the day sleep in :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ha.....I was early for a change....well ok, only 10 mins early but that is a significant amount of time in my book! Saw a wee gas van but the driver had hair so I didn't think it was you  

So who else is up for this one??????...think a wee trophy may encourage some healthy competition 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:roll: bigger trophy cabinet required for my Christmas cheeky bugger last time i give you a compliment :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Hev said:


> P
> 
> So who else is up for this one??????...think a wee trophy may encourage some healthy competition
> 
> Hev x


hev,im up for it.unfortunatly iv got to go n watch dunfermline stuff raith the day before.then go out n celebrate with enuf beer n cocktails to float a boat [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] and dont want to let anyone down.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> hev,im up for it.unfortunatly iv got to go n watch dunfermline stuff raith the day before.then go out n celebrate with enuf beer n cocktails to float a boat [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] and dont want to let anyone down.


dont u mean drown ur sorrows when scumfermline get humped wul :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

awryt,put me down,n in the same lane as daz.i,ll show you a humping buddy :lol: :lol: we could talk bout how our teams are doing this year mate eh


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: wait till the end of the season thn we can see how well (i hope) we done :wink:

bring it on mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> :lol: :lol: wait till the end of the season thn we can see how well (i hope) we done :wink:
> 
> bring it on mate :wink: :lol:


ok we,ll wait n see.but when your coming tae eastend next year we,ll hae to meet up for a beer


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha sounds like a plan :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Didn't know they had football in Scotland :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

not really football as such...more kick the ball up the park then kick everyone that goes near it :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Didn't know they had football in Scotland :lol: :lol:


they dont.unless you go to see the team that play in black n white :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

stmirren? :roll: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

got me wi that ane mate


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:wink: :lol:


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

wul said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know they had football in Scotland :lol: :lol:
> ...


....Black & White... That'd be Wick Academy


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ahh the mighty Wick Academy :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Got the trophy now folks 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Sorry, can't make it Hev but have a good time, and a good new year to all. I will be celebrating in Sussex this year and so won't be back until I sober up - about March!!

By the way, my TT is (almost) sold and I am looking to buy something sensible, like an A3 or Golf.

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Sorry, can't make it Hev but have a good time, and a good new year to all. I will be celebrating in Sussex this year and so won't be back until I sober up - about March!!
> 
> By the way, my TT is (almost) sold and I am looking to buy something sensible, like an A3 or Golf.
> 
> 8)


 Sensible that's not like you :lol: all the best to you and Tracy


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds good 

Hope to be there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Hope to be there


hope so James and what will you be coming in i wonder :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

need a snowmobile at this rate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> need a snowmobile at this rate


its not to bad here just now


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

293 mi - about 5 hours 3 mins

Hmmmm, should i attend :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> 293 mi - about 5 hours 3 mins
> 
> Hmmmm, should i attend


Hi Paul. Why not you could buy us all our new years drink 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

trev said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > 293 mi - about 5 hours 3 mins
> ...


Trev,

So let me get this straight, you want me to drive 300 miles, AND THEN get the round in :lol: :lol: :lol: You obviously dont know me very well :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We went to Hev and Pete's for a barbi get your arse up there you lazy sod.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> We went to Hev and Pete's for a barbi get your arse up there you lazy sod.


You live ALOT closer than me Andrew 

Plus i was being serious, i was thinking of taking the trip up. Let me think about it for a while :idea:

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We went to Hev and Pete's for a barbi get your arse up there you lazy sod.
> ...


Do a google map search Wallsend to Laurencekirk :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


well you never got the drinks in at Rockingham :wink: you stood at the bar with your hands in your pockets all night :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

So are you coming along Paul :?:

It would be good to see you 

If I can pop down to London & back for Christmas [smiley=elf.gif] then I am sure it's not too far for you :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So Paul, I'll add you to the list 

Hev x


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmmm i will let you know a little closer to the time, im in work the next day you see, so i would have to travel home straight after the meet :roll:

Paul


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> so i would have to travel home straight after the meet :roll:


Fine by us 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You got the teams sorted out for this Hev  i want wee Monthefish on my side :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

lol! - you got inside knowledge???

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Haha now that would be telling


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

cheatin already aye :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

yip get in first lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is this one of those propper meets ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Haha very proper one There might be another wedding on the fourm by the look of things ;0)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Is this one of those propper meets ?


    ... ha ha , worse than a wuman ...    
dont wory , i think you can handle it ..!!!!... bring yer flat cap just in case, i think there is a shunters and wheel tappers meet down at the Cardenden retired railwaymens club if you cant...


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

is this the bowlin across from the toyota garage btw?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> is this the bowlin across from the toyota garage btw?


 thats the one  come off the M90 for Dunfermline first exit at the roundabout


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks trev


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > is this the bowlin across from the toyota garage btw?
> ...


We meeting up at yours ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


good idea Andrew think mon will be down here as well have to talk tactics with the wee man :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought you just needed to knock the pins over. :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

its all in the wrist lads :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> its all in the wrist lads :wink:


you show em son !!!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> its all in the wrist lads :wink:


 :lol: :lol: you'll be good at that Wul heard you've got wrists like Popeye now :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > its all in the wrist lads :wink:
> ...


haha.i hear ye trev,its all good fir me the noo tho buddy :wink: ken wot im saying :roll:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hev said:


> So the general idea is for us all to get out of the house for a while before we all vegetate completely  ....meet up and have some fun. In January, the weather can be a little unpredictable to say the least so I thought we could do something that everyone can enjoy (including the kids) AND be warm and dry!
> 
> I've provisionally booked 3 lanes at the ten pin bowling at Dunfermline (just off the A90) for 3pm on Sunday 3rd January. One of the lanes will have the 'bumpers' for the kids. If we find that numbers increase, I can get more lanes providing I give some notice. So we have options for food too. We can either have a burger/chips and a soft drink included with our bowling price or we can scoot across the road to 'Frankie and Benny's' afterwards.....what would you prefer?
> 
> ...


Hi *Hev*

Count me in please - it's about time I caught up with everyone


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


glad to hear that mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > So the general idea is for us all to get out of the house for a while before we all vegetate completely  ....meet up and have some fun. In January, the weather can be a little unpredictable to say the least so I thought we could do something that everyone can enjoy (including the kids) AND be warm and dry!
> ...


 good lad


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My niece has moved to the back end of nowhere so she might tag along as well will confirm later in he week ( she has had two crashes and witten a car off in the 10 months since she passed her test  so i'll make sure she doesn't park near us.)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

unfermline ? is that near Dunfermline Andrew, you still on the drink :lol: :lol: 
tell her you'll pick her up just incase she drives over to meet us :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> unfermline ? is that near Dunfermline Andrew, you still on the drink :lol: :lol:
> tell her you'll pick her up just incase she drives over to meet us :wink:


What are you on about, you been drinking ? :roll:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

LMAO, Andy check out your 2nd but last post . . 2 edits and still mistakes. I was thinking the same as *trev* . . you still on the sauce? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Gordon Butterfeild

better sober up for the 3rd mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Andrew mind and check your bath taps before you hit the sack tonight mind the last time you had a bucket full :lol: :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

trev said:


> Andrew mind and check your bath taps before you hit the sack tonight mind the last time you had a bucket full :lol: :lol:


Taps are just like screws, bolts, etc - just remember it's 'righty tighty, lefty lucy' :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That's what andrew thought but they worked the other way around at the hotel haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

here,ma name aint on that list yet


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rab ~ I seriously thought I'd replied to your post.......must be the christmas 'spirit'  .....added - will be great to see ya!

wul ~    forgive me? pwweeeeeese???

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Glad to see we're on the list without even replying to the thread! Nice co-opting Hevster.

The kids response.......yaaaaaayyyyy!!!!
Ruth's response - better keep my nails short, nothing worse than a bowling ball ripping a nail off! <shudder>
My response - Does this mean I need to wash the car?

Any Sothern softies wanting to drop in for a coffee and bacon buttie on the way up are welcome - Andy/Val/Rab/JMcD?

Hev/Pete - Spare room ready, kids excited, menu prepared, champers chilling. :wink: [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Hev said:


> wul ~    forgive me? pwweeeeeese???
> 
> Hev x


you,r forgiven


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rabTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew mind and check your bath taps before you hit the sack tonight mind the last time you had a bucket full :lol: :lol:
> ...


Thats the problem it wasn't


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

John C said:


> Glad to see we're on the list without even replying to the thread! Nice co-opting Hevster.
> 
> The kids response.......yaaaaaayyyyy!!!!
> Ruth's response - better keep my nails short, nothing worse than a bowling ball ripping a nail off! <shudder>
> ...


John, yes please - this sounds like a plan. I'm in Gullane these days but are you not Mountcastle(ish) anyway or am I talking gibberish? (prepare for the slagging, Rab :lol: ). Would make a handy stop off on the way up for sure. Pah, even if you're not in that area, I'll be popping in at yours! LOL


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> Glad to see we're on the list without even replying to the thread! Nice co-opting Hevster.
> 
> The kids response.......yaaaaaayyyyy!!!!
> Ruth's response - better keep my nails short, nothing worse than a bowling ball ripping a nail off! <shudder>
> ...


Sounds like a plan would you like me to bring you TTOC membership pack ? :wink: What time btw.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

@ Rab - Duddingston - you were close! Address to follow on PM

@ Wallsend - oh yes please - does it come with my Royalty cheque for photographs used in previous issues!

Anyone else?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> @ Rab - Duddingston - you were close! Address to follow on PM
> 
> @ Wallsend - oh yes please - does it come with my Royalty cheque for photographs used in previous issues!
> 
> Anyone else?


Its about time you signed up follow this nice easy link http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/i ... eb516c2d70. Your clients were more than happy to donate the photies :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

John C said:


> @ Rab - Duddingston - you were close! Address to follow on PM
> 
> @ Wallsend - oh yes please - does it come with my Royalty cheque for photographs used in previous issues!
> 
> Anyone else?


ill be coming from falkirk so mite see u lot on the A90/M90 if your coming up that way


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

dzTT said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > @ Rab - Duddingston - you were close! Address to follow on PM
> ...


From Edinburgh, it's just a hop over to Dunfy via the Forth bridge but I'll let you know once I've spoken with *John C*


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

no worries. thanks


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Glad to see we're on the list without even replying to the thread! Nice co-opting Hevster.
> 
> The kids response.......yaaaaaayyyyy!!!!
> Ruth's response - better keep my nails short, nothing worse than a bowling ball ripping a nail off! <shudder>
> ...


Mr C......you should know by now that if you even hint that you may be tagging along, I'll take it as gospel . Looking forward to our wee pre-meet meet  ...See ya Saturday afternoon [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Anybody who has been lurking but not decided whether to tag along, we have plenty room if you are shy! I phoned the bowling to confirm numbers (ie increase the number of lanes) and we have loads of room......up to 40 without causing chaos!  ....so no need to confirm here if you are undecided  ...JUST COME ALONG!!!!!!

Hev x

ps. trophy looks fab


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

hev is it on sat or sun :?: i hope iv not got my dates mixed up here


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wul said:


> hev is it on sat or sun :?: i hope iv not got my dates mixed up here


Sunday for the bowling 

Hev x


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Hev, as i said i am working on Sat night but if i can get out of my bed then i may pop along........

Jim.........


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

jim said:


> Hev, as i said i am working on Sat night but if i can get out of my bed then i may pop along........
> 
> Jim.........


just dont go to bed,that sorts that out


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

wul said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > Hev, as i said i am working on Sat night but if i can get out of my bed then i may pop along........
> ...


But i am working Sun night to..........


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

jist jack it n come to the meet :lol:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

I need to go the place cant function without me there....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope it's Sunday we have two bookings for Saturday already.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Right for all those dropping off for Bacon Butties and Coffee shall we say 12pm at mine and leave about 2pm for Dumfy - Hev and Phope will be here already, Andy/Val and Rab you have my address - anyone else so I can buy enough rolls!

JC


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Hev, i should make this meet, so see you and all others there.......

Thats if this snow stays off,has been snowing for an hour down here today..........

Daz, i will talk to you later.............


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jim said:


> Hev, i should make this meet, so see you and all others there.......
> 
> Thats if this snow stays off,has been snowing for an hour down here today..........
> 
> Daz, i will talk to you later.............


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
If we can make it, anybody can  ......snow is getting quite thick up here but well be on the road soon (I'm not hinting that it is gonna take us a day to get down - but you never know......... )

Drive carefully everybody 

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

was a bit slidy goin out to work this morning in the car. the Splitter was acting like a snow plow though haha had snow creeping up onto the bonnet after a while :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e pants pants pants @r$e









Well, we are home again! Got on the road this afternoon to head down to John C's pad. Roads not as clear as they could be but the big issue was with the car. Stuck in a wee traffic jam (due to somebody sliding into the barrier) and emmissions control light came on. Didn't help that we had naff all fuel either . So back home and on goes the VAG Com....result is that the coil packs are knackered [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Looked into the train times for tomorrow.....could get down but would not be able to get home [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...so we won't be there. Make sure you keep an eye on the scores cos whoever gets the top score, I have the trophy ready and waiting 

Have a safe journey everybody and a great day.

See ya soon.
Hev & phope
xxx

**EDIT**
Peter has just come off the phone to the AA....they are popping round in the morning. If it is the coil packs for sure then we can buy some from them and get on the road....so fingers crossed, we *may* be there


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

*Hev*, sorry to hear this hun  not good, not good! I'll be there but absolutely spewing today as well. Picked up a crease in my n/s wing (just had them de-repeatered and smoothed [smiley=furious3.gif] ) in Tescos and the f....r drove off - to make matters worse, a guy tells me he witnessed the woman in her Landy driving into my car and driving off (apparently oblivious).

ME: "Oh thank God, you got her number then?"
MAN: "Ermm no sorry, son. Never thought about that. I was just stood watching" [smiley=rifle.gif]

*Hev*, we'll mind the cameras and get photgraphic proof of winners just in case there's any disputes :lol: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

:lol:

I was even going to bring the video camera to catch those doing victory dances for their strikes & turkey bowls! :mrgreen:

I'm an ace on Wii Sports bowling but in real life a donkey!!


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Just read your edit guys . . so fingers definitely crossed for tomorrow  You can video me crying about my car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Rab sorry to hear about your motor hope its not too bad 

Hi Hev with the look of the snow tonight don't think most of us will be there but going to make an effort as the kids are nipping ma ears


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

trev said:


> Hi Rab sorry to hear about your motor hope its not too bad
> 
> Hi Hev with the look of the snow tonight don't think most of us will be there but going to make an effort as the kids are nipping ma ears


I guess (in the big world of prangs) it's not that bad but you know what I'm like and I guess many others on here too. Just when I get the exterior the way I want it as well - fuming! Back to the bodyshop AGAIN! [smiley=furious3.gif]

Text me tomorrow if y'all are abandoning the trip. I'll still head to *John C*'s for noon and we'll get the heads up from you then :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Heard of a rain check but what about a snow check?

We've just had another inch in the last 15 mins - just as well you pair didn't make it - think it has got more dangerous as the day has gone on.

If it's like this tomorrow I think we'll call off - I'm not risking my pride and joy when there are other nutters on the road in this weather.

Happy to see how things are in the morning and very happy to still receive the Bacon roll brigade but 'essential journeys only' feels like where we are at the moment! :x :? :evil:

Let's see how things are in the morning....


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

John, you have my details .. more than happy for you to let me know if you want to call off as I'm travelling from Gullane via Bonnyrigg. Text me as I'll be out and about early.

ps - I hear you loud'n'clear about nutters out there (see my earlier post) .. [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

aye, we'll see what the weather reports are tomorrow, and if the mannie from the AA can sort us out with coilpacks


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rab sorry to hear about your motor hope its not too bad
> ...


it not the size of prang its the under way they done it to your car i could never do that :x


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

*trev*, you know mate, that's it exactly! Accidents happen but either not giving a damn or worse still not knowing you've done it boils me [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We've just driven very carefully home from friends, can we have a weather report in the morning please?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Definitely cant make this im afraid, due to weather mainly. I dont wanna risk driving all the way up there and something happening or me getting stranded, as im in work the following day,..... sorry 

I will get up there some other time though  Have a good meet if it goes ahead 

Paul


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry you can't make it Paul was keen to see your new bonnet 

The snow looks lovely here in Leith but only a few inches so far.
You are right not to risk it unless you've got winter tyres  
I came back up from London on the M74 on Monday and it was minus 11 degrees and a bit slippery despite all the gritters

Still looking forward to bowling tomorrow if its still on.

How is it over your way Trev?

Sorry to hear about you car Rab


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hope you all enjoy yourselves,,, HNY


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

lets hope the roads are better by the morning...the kids are really up for it...and so are my children


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just got up to have a check on the conditions and I don't think we will be going anywhere , more snow overnight [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

*trev*, how about a weather update?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Telly says it's -7 in Edinburgh currently


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

We're going to give it a miss folks, sorry. Plenty used to driving in this coming from the Borders but seeing how some other nutters are in this weather makes it just not worth it. Apparently the city bypass and A90 are not good at the moment.

Hev - let us know if there is any lost deposit to pay.

Still sounds a fun idea - if some make it or not can we do again in Spring?

JC


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi folks Michael Fish reporting  i've been out since 05:00 and the roads are getting better (on the main roads ) slow but drivable but the weather is going to be freezing later on today so can see that being a problem for some of you on the way back home, am not saying to chance it folks would hate to say its going to be ok and someone has a accident evelyn tried to get to work this morning and she could not get out of Limekilns had to abandon her car up the hill from us will let you know what its like later on today


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

18.5 in the living room 

Off to play tennis in a minute will let you know what the car says on the way there
Looking out the window there are a few inches of snow outside but the cars are driving round okay, it is a sunny morning with mainly blue skies.

Mind you it is always warmer here in North Edinburgh (Leith) because of being on the Forth and the salt air stops it icing up....apparently

What is it like in Limekilns Trev?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We will have to miss this too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Fair enough John - snowed yeasterday evening here and the temperature must've dropped drastically because the snow has compacted to an ice rink now :?

"Ice Station Gullane to Ice Station Limekilns, Ice Station Gullane to Ice Station Limekilns. It's a no-go for the Edinburgh rescue party I'm afraid as the sled won't start and the huskies are frozen to the spot. You'll have to stick it out until Spring - good luck Captain. Ice Station Gullane, out"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rabTT said:


> Fair enough John - snowed yeasterday evening here and the temperature must've dropped drastically because the snow has compacted to an ice rink now :?
> 
> "Ice Station Gullane to Ice Station Limekilns, Ice Station Gullane to Ice Station Limekilns. It's a no-go for the Edinburgh rescue party I'm afraid as the sled won't start and the huskies are frozen to the spot. You'll have to stick it out until Spring - good luck Captain. Ice Station Gullane, out"


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Facebook Bowling buddies anyone ?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> Hi folks Michael Fish reporting  i've been out since 05:00 and the roads are getting better (on the main roads ) slow but drivable but the weather is going to be freezing later on today so can see that being a problem for some of you on the way back home, am not saying to chance it folks would hate to say its going to be ok and someone has a accident evelyn tried to get to work this morning and she could not get out of Limekilns had to abandon her car up the hill from us will let you know what its like later on today


Doesn't sound too good Trev 

Sorry to hear that Andy & John but wise decisions I think, as you say John we can always rearrange for when the weather is more clement 8)


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

blackers said:


> Mind you it is always warmer here in North Edinburgh (Leith) because of being on the Forth and the salt air stops it icing up....apparently


Didn't the Proclaimers sing something about sunshine and Leith :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John ~ tis ok, no deposit paid...5 lanes are booked for now but they can be easily cancelled.

Am I right in seeing that the opinion is that we'll cancel completely? Or will I keep the booking for 1 lane???

On a positive note, the big yellow van has just turned up at our door....fingers crossed he has some coil packs on board!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> John ~ tis ok, no deposit paid...5 lanes are booked for now but they can be easily cancelled.
> 
> Am I right in seeing that the opinion is that we'll cancel completely? Or will I keep the booking for 1 lane???
> 
> ...


Anyone doing anything in three weeks time ? 24th Jan
Might be wise to cancel this as I'd hate anything to happen on the way there


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Blackers - After Currie family meeting we're going up Arthurs Seat Sledging, on foot! If you're up that way we'll look out for you! Will post some pics later - it's a beautiful morning here, but as you say Andy, touch on the chilly side!

@ Rab - Ice Station....lol


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough John - snowed yeasterday evening here and the temperature must've dropped drastically because the snow has compacted to an ice rink now :?
> ...


lol - Got invite Andy - can we all get game together, say, 4pm to make up for it?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Right, been onto the bowling and cancelled the lanes - no problem at all. Now, lets get a new date sorted.......how about SUNDAY 24th JANUARY...same time, same place????

Oh and coil pack replaced 

Hev x


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

rabTT said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you it is always warmer here in North Edinburgh (Leith) because of being on the Forth and the salt air stops it icing up....apparently
> ...


Still shining on Leith but about 0 degrees  
I think you have to be a Hibbie to get the full benefit of the Proclaimers

The 24th sounds good Hev, count us in [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

24th is cool with me  lets hope the snow is away by then.

i just slid the car at the works car park into the big yellow salt bucket...o the irony on an unsalted car park :lol: 
no damage tho so its all good


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> "Ice Station Gullane to Ice Station Limekilns, Ice Station Gullane to Ice Station Limekilns. It's a no-go for the Edinburgh rescue party I'm afraid as the sled won't start and the huskies are frozen to the spot. You'll have to stick it out until Spring - good luck Captain. Ice Station Gullane, out"


 :lol: you've been watching to much Thunderbirds mate :wink: the suns oot noo just our luck


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> 24th is cool with me  lets hope the snow is away by then.
> 
> i just slid the car at the works car park into the big yellow salt bucket...o the irony on an unsalted car park :lol:
> no damage tho so its all good


christ daz,slow down  im off back to bed then,late nyt last night.i cant commit to the new date till i know whats happening with work.cheers wul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're in for the new date weather permitting


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> We're in for the new date weather permitting


 you would be better to move up here  whats up with you central heating you were going to ask me today :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We're in for the new date weather permitting
> ...


Need a new boiler was just going to ask advice


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

free fitting  need to put me up for a couple of nights


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> free fitting  need to put me up for a couple of nights


and supply beer [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > free fitting  need to put me up for a couple of nights
> ...


better with a cuppa


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


ehhhhh naw


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

& a fish supper cant beat it :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> & a fish supper cant beat it :lol:


trev,yer getting treated min.have the chinese.chicken n mushroom curry,fryed rice n chips. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Fresh fish supper just off the trawler :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > & a fish supper cant beat it :lol:
> ...


 :lol: got to get my weight down mate for the next karting event up here,

Andy we've no to go out and catch our own have we :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Doh doh doh!!!!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> Doh doh doh!!!!!


Hes surfaced :wink: just to let you know its 2010 now


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn is it? Happy New Year then!! Guess where I am lol.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> Damn is it? Happy New Year then!! Guess where I am lol.


God !! give us a clue mind its a public forum :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm thinking Dunfermline! :lol: :roll: 
<dope!>

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> I'm thinking Dunfermline! :lol: :roll:
> <dope!>
> 
> Hev x


You're not the only one. :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: i take it he'll get the trophy then


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Where were you all, i was waiting at the bowling alley until around 4pm, eventually gave up and drove all the way home!??!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

you made good time getting back home Paul, have you had another remap??


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well i borrowed my uncles R8 for the day, wanted to bring it to the meet but you all let me down


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

24th is good for us if everyone is still up for it


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i cant make the 24th. at the football. unless it gets cancelled again i wont b there

Now gettin sent to greece for the week for a works training course so miss the football aswell as the bowling  o the down side of my job :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<cough>

Hev x


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

hev why are you purple :? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wul said:


> hev why are you purple :? :?: :?: :?:


TTOC Rep :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone live in Glenrothes and have a spare seat ?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

a seat for a tt????? confused.com :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> a seat for a tt????? confused.com :?


if there is i want it !!!!!.....   .. drivers seat in good condition ,,, free to good home !!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wul said:


> hev why are you purple :? :?: :?: :?:


cos I'm special!


Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wul said:


> a seat for a tt????? confused.com :?


A seat to give a lift to a Niece who has broken her car again :roll:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > hev why are you purple :? :?: :?: :?:
> ...


So are the Smurfs!!

(NB TT sold for something more sensible. Boo, hoo!!)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: fall out of your bed this morning :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Kinda, I was talking to my uncle in Melbourne and was wide awake. What's your excuse?

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Kinda, I was talking to my uncle in Melbourne and was wide awake. What's your excuse?
> 
> 8)


  got two days off for the o/t worked last week but evelyn starts work at 04:00 and was up at 02:30 banging around the house so i just got up  how's the Golf going 8)


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

What was it that Evelyn was banging in the house??? :lol:

Great mpg (58 on a trip down south!!) in the VW but missed the quattro road holding on the snow and icy roads over the past few weeks. One thing that you don't want on ice and snow is too much torque in the front wheels and the TDI has that in abundance (best towing car 2009). I almost cried when I saw my baby parked outside the dealers when I popped back there with some paperwork for my number plate. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Golf before Xmas, next week I get my pipe and slippers and, maybe, a caravan next!!! :lol:

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> What was it that you were banging in the house when you were all alone??? :lol:
> 
> Great mpg (58 on a trip down south!!) in the VW but missed the quattro road holding on the snow and icy roads over the past few weeks. One thing that you don't want on ice and snow is too much torque in the front wheels and the TDI has that in abundance (best towing car 2009). I almost cried when I saw my baby parked outside the dealers when I popped back there with some paperwork for my number plate. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


evelyn was banging around  evelyns car was the same in the snow last week could not get up the hill to get out of the village so came back home and took the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif] made it no bother wait till you see your old car being driven around town thats what i would hate, Caravan !!!!!!! have you bumped your head lately :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Yes, I asked what *Evelyn* was banging - see my post.

Fortunately, I probably won't recognise the TT because I don't know the new number, and I have sold it to a dealer in Weegieland so it's far enough away.

The caravan and pipe and slippers comments were not serious - but I did bump my head on new years day. Tracey slipped on the ice as we left a village pub in Sussex at 2am and dragged me down with her. I stil have the cut on my forehead to prove it. :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Yes, I asked what *Evelyn* was banging - see my post.
> 
> Fortunately, I probably won't recognise the TT because I don't know the new number, and I have sold it to a dealer in Weegieland so it's far enough away.
> 
> The caravan and pipe and slippers comments were not serious - but I did bump my head on new years day. Tracey slipped on the ice as she left a pub in Sussex at 2am and dragged me down with her. I stil have the cut on my forehead to prove it:lol:


now that would be telling :wink:

:lol: :lol: you pair are getting out of control mate,

know your not serious (i think) :lol: think your getting to that age where your just looking for somthing different to get up to :wink: hows your heating ? no leaks when you got back


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Talking about different things to do, I can't recall (another age related problem) if I mentioned to you that I am off on 26th to Oz and Singapore for six weeks. It will be good to get some sunshine again. :lol:

The leak seems fine, thanks, although I think that I am getting a lot of condensation in the c/h cupboard, where the cold water pipe enters it. It's probably because it's so bloody cold! 

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

6 weeks  are you wanting me to look after your motor :wink: let us know if your leaving from Edinburgh airport evelyn will sort you out at the vip lounge  
yip will be the main cold water pipe coming into your house and the cupboard your boiler is in is quite warm so you will get some condensation on the cold feed nothing to worry about  
mind my duty free :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> 6 weeks  are you wanting me to look after your motor :wink: let us know if your leaving from Edinburgh airport evelyn will sort you out at the vip lounge
> yip will be the main cold water pipe coming into your house and the cupboard your boiler is in is quite warm so you will get some condensation on the cold feed nothing to worry about
> mind my duty free :wink:


Errr, no thanks and I am leaving from Weegieland (sorry Davie :lol airport and certainly won't be leaving the motor there either. :lol:

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So are you going bowling now then Henry ?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> So are you going bowling now then Henry ?


I might pop over next Sunday, provided that I have managed to get my billabong or is it my jolly swag bag packed in time? :lol:

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > So are you going bowling now then Henry ?
> ...


 A toothbrush wont take long to pack :wink: you never said what the purpose of the vocation is, it's one of those undercover surveillance things eh !!! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Vocation or vacation ? a world of difference Trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

always picking faults :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> always picking faults :roll:


I thought you knew something we didn't :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Stick to "holiday", it avoids the confusion! :lol:

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's a hard life with you lot [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hello


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Hello


Hello Stu hope your keeping that games room heated for our next trip to your bit :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

does noone work on this forum :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> does noone work on this forum :roll:


 its hard enough work on here kid :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

haha bet it is.i got up nice n ealy this morning packed up my snowboard,and headed up to glenshee.CLOSED,be a coffee up the town now.its a hard life


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> haha bet it is.i got up nice n ealy this morning packed up my snowboard,and headed up to glenshee.CLOSED,be a coffee up the town now.its a hard life


 ya numpty should of went to hill of beath hill that's big enough for you :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I work very hard , just get days off during the week :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

im off till february


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So do we have a list of people going next week ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

And time


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> And time


2123 , clock broke ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > And time
> ...


yip cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Everything the same as before (3pm at the bowling).....I'll try to work out the new list and update the first post......can peeps just confirm again for me? 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be there not sure if two or three though


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll be there evelyns working + Kirsty Hayley & Chloe.


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

I am on holiday next week,what time is everbody meeting.or are we just meeting at the bowling...

Jim..........


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Clan mon will be there

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jim said:


> I am on holiday next week,what time is everbody meeting.or are we just meeting at the bowling...
> 
> Jim..........


I think the general idea would be to met there but I will be coming from the Glasgow direction so it doesn't matter if I go across the Forth or Kincardine bridge if you fancy a mini cruise 

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are we booking somewhere to eat afterwards ?


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Hev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > I am on holiday next week,what time is everbody meeting.or are we just meeting at the bowling...
> ...


Hev,if you are coming along the M8 then why not.we could meet at Harthill as is is only a couple off miles away for me.

Jim...........


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Sorry Hev, I won't manage along as Tracey is driving south on Sunday and I have got things to do before I depart for Oz on Tuesday. You''ll just have to make do without my sparkling wit!! :wink: 
Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sparkling *Twit * did you mean :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> Sparkling *Twit * did you mean :lol:


No, that's only when you are standing next to me covered in tinsel!! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Sparkling *Twit * did you mean :lol:
> ...


 :lol: you have a great time in Oz and see you when you get back


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


I'll try - thanks!

Jock


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, so short of scroling through 15 pages :roll: I take it this is 3pm this Sunday at Dunfy for 10-pin bowling? Well, count me in!  Party of 3 .. me, myself and I 8)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

jim said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > jim said:
> ...


Jim - Hev says 2pm at Harthill OK?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The boss she say "YES" - we will show you all up either in our wonderful Volvo or our fantastic Golf though


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Jim - Hev says 2pm at Harthill OK?

See you there at 2pm.......

Jim..........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If anyone that is going tomorrow wants to join the TTOC if you sign up today here I will bring the membership pack with me tomorrow :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> If anyone that is going tomorrow wants to join the TTOC if you sign up today here I will bring the membership pack with me tomorrow :wink:


Is there a new style membership card out? :roll: MIne's is . . . . o l d [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rabTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone that is going tomorrow wants to join the TTOC if you sign up today here I will bring the membership pack with me tomorrow :wink:
> ...


Yours is brand new cheeky git :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> New date is SUNDAY 24th JANUARY at 3pm
> Who's coming?
> 8 ) clan Jon C (4)


Hev - sorry should have said earlier but I made a spectacular double booking - my big bruv is 50 on Monday and he's up from Darn Sarf - we are going to Gala tomorrow to see him so will miss! Arse!

Sorry for the short notice, have fun everyone and see you in CALIFORNIA in just over 3 weeks! Did you know Bear has had 5 FEET of fresh powder this week?

JC


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jim ~ see you there 

John ~ not a problem (I've still got the kids Christmas pressies :lol: - I've not bring them to Bear). I saw the report on snow fall at Bear <eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!>....do you think the forum will mind when we spam them with pics while we are away?? :twisted:

Safe driving everybody and we'll see you this afternoon 8)

Hev x


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Well I have to once again say a big thanks to *Hev* for organising another successful Sco_TT_ish meet.

After some gruelling wet weather karting with mates yesterday, my arms just about hung in there for a 2nd place today at the bowling - *trev*, your 1st place trophy is admiring the view from my mantlepiece at the moment but will be coming back to you - I insist! Absolutely great to see everyone again and meet *jim*. Plans were discussed over alovely meal about future plans but I'll leave the details to the usual team of *Hev*, *phope* and *trev* :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev,first place surly a fix :roll: .i did have a drive in to check the cars out,was to busy to pop in,girlfriend bother.made me laugh really,the day of the last meet i split with my ex,today nearly the same :? . anyway hope you all had fun and will catch you all soon.cheers,wul


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Great day had by clan mon. Trev was a ringer.... Brains 1 skill 0 ehh Trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Great day had by clan mon. Trev was a ringer.... Brains 1 skill 0 ehh Trev 
 best man got the trophy in the end, well done Rab, there lane were playing a blinder sure they were shooting the bowling balls out of a cannon they scared the s#*! out of me when they crashed into the pins :lol: 
cheers to you all for making my kids welcome, roll on the next event


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev,first place surly a fix :roll: .i did have a drive in to check the cars out,was to busy to pop in,girlfriend bother.made me laugh really,the day of the last meet i split with my ex,today nearly the same :? . anyway hope you all had fun and will catch you all soon.cheers,wul


 fix how dare you :lol: were you watching :roll: hope you can make the next one


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

wul said:


> trev,first place surly a fix :roll: .i did have a drive in to check the cars out,was to busy to pop in,girlfriend bother.made me laugh really,the day of the last meet i split with my ex,today nearly the same :? . anyway hope you all had fun and will catch you all soon.cheers,wul


Wul was looking forward to see you,hows the car with the new wheels and springs on, was after a quick look to see for myself as i will be doing mine soon..........

Jim......


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

jim said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > trev,first place surly a fix :roll: .i did have a drive in to check the cars out,was to busy to pop in,girlfriend bother.made me laugh really,the day of the last meet i split with my ex,today nearly the same :? . anyway hope you all had fun and will catch you all soon.cheers,wul
> ...


its looking ok mate,to be honest i think i prefer my old wheels.might just get them refurbed,altho the new anes are growing.the springs have got it sitting just where i wanted it.not to low n not to high.set of spacers n it will look ace


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

wul said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


did you need tie bars???????????

or is it ok....


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

it was fine when springs were fitted but will get it checked when im getting the anti roll bars fitted,which star found were wearing


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Peeps 

Had a fantastic afternoon....the bowling was great fun and the banter was flowing!

Will post up some pics and the final scores soon 

And as Rab has hinted....a few ideas getting bashed around in my head now 

Hev x


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

It was all in all a good fun day yesterday,good to put faces to names.

Looking forward to the next one......

Jim........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We had a great time yesterday and the feeling is just coming back to my arm now


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> We had a great time yesterday and the feeling is just coming back to my arm now


Andy what were you doing that you lost the feeling in you arm???????????????? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim........


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

jim said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We had a great time yesterday and the feeling is just coming back to my arm now
> ...


Andy's back swing looked like it was dislocating his shoulder every time .. you could hear the 'pop' in Edinburgh! Jim, I saw some brickies at the bowling alley repairing the brickwork around the back of the lanes .. you're only meant to knock the pins down, not break them, remember! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

rab i was not that bad(was I) good time had by all i think.....

even better on the drive home (20 mins)

Jim......


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Guys - great to see some old faces (Trev  ) again. Thanks for making us non-TT drivers welcome - please forgive me father for it is six years since my last TT. Trev...what can I say...I must have spurred you on to reach the lofty heights of bowling champion  Nothing like a little competition.

Rab - Fiona enjoyed catching up again and says that you looked a "natural" with our wee yin in your arms :lol:

Thanks for a great time everyone.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Guys - great to see some old faces (Trev  ) again. Thanks for making us non-TT drivers welcome - please forgive me father for it is six years since my last TT. Trev...what can I say...I must have spurred you on to reach the lofty heights of bowling champion  Nothing like a little competition.
> 
> Thanks for a great time everyone.


Good to see you both again hope to see you at another soon  spurred me on, think it was the fact i was spiking your pints every time you were bowling  us old yins know all the tricks :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

BreTT said:


> Guys - great to see some old faces (Trev  ) again. Thanks for making us non-TT drivers welcome - please forgive me father for it is six years since my last TT. Trev...what can I say...I must have spurred you on to reach the lofty heights of bowling champion  Nothing like a little competition.
> 
> Rab - Fiona enjoyed catching up again and says that you looked a "natural" with our wee yin in your arms :lol:
> 
> Thanks for a great time everyone.


Me thinks something was afoot . . . Mon? :roll: Tell Fi that it got me all broody again - NOT! Aww, she's a little darling though and I've offered my baby holding services at an hourly rate of tea'n'biscuits, so no bad deal!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> Me thinks something was afoot . . . Mon? :roll:


 I he dropped his bowling ball on it :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

trev said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > Me thinks something was afoot . . . Mon? :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: There was some fancy moves coming from Lane 19, right enough! :lol: :lol: Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

not posting mine up you lot wont talk to me again if i do :lol: never told you that your pants were torn did we :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Guys - great to see some old faces (Trev  ) again. Thanks for making us non-TT drivers welcome - please forgive me father for it is six years since my last TT. Trev...what can I say...I must have spurred you on to reach the lofty heights of bowling champion  Nothing like a little competition.
> 
> Rab - Fiona enjoyed catching up again and says that you looked a "natural" with our wee yin in your arms :lol:
> 
> Thanks for a great time everyone.


It was great to put a face to the name afte a few years :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Trev been out for some sneaky games to practice? Can't believe the tricks some folk get up to just to win! :wink:

Where are the pics then? Not like you lot not to have any up within 10 mins of being home.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Trev been out for some sneaky games to practice? Can't believe the tricks some folk get up to just to win! :wink:
> 
> Where are the pics then? Not like you lot not to have any up within 10 mins of being home.


 :lol: learned it all from you mate :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

First time I've there and back to a Scottish meet without filling up again


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> First time I've there and back to a Scottish meet without filling up again


 and a free car wash when up here, we lot spoil you two  neighbours thought i had bought a Mk2 :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> First time I've there and back to a Scottish meet without filling up again


Aye, because you were driving Miss Daisy :lol: :lol: Hey everyone, I escorted Mr & Mrs wallsendmag almost all the way to the Border, just to make sure theydon't try to sneak back in! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rabTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > First time I've there and back to a Scottish meet without filling up again
> ...


We thought you were coming home with us :lol: :lol: I had a close eye on the DIS on the way home and not a lot of choices to fill up  Still had 40 miles left on arrival though even with the guided tour of Dunfermline's cash points :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 got my card changed today


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Those bowling computers don't take much to re-program them


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> Those bowling computers don't take much to re-program them


 *Are they how did you find that out mate ? :wink: *


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Okay, some pics from me....they are not great - it's difficult to get the candid shots when everyone is facing the same way are you are trying not to be noticed 


















































































Hev x


----------

